# She doesn't want to be on top...



## Buxton (May 28, 2017)

Ladies, some women will have sex in all positions, other than being on top of her man. Can anyone relate to this...?

Many thanks,

Buxton.


NO Polling members for likes and dislikes; those threads will be deleted.

For the second time.... read the rules for this forum. Here is the link to the rules

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html

~EleGirl


----------

